# Get out of my gym



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

God, every year I forget how much New Years sucks till I go to the gym after the 1st. It's full of fatties that show up for about a week before they stop going again. Please, stick with it or get the hell off my machines you idiots!


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

2-Delta said:


> God, every year I forget how much New Years sucks till I go to the gym after the 1st. It's full of fatties that show up for about a week before they stop going again. Please, stick with it or get the hell off my machines you idiots!


Same frustration here as well. It's called "tourist season" at the gym. Look at the brightside, they pay all year even after they stop coming, this keeps the costs down for everyone else.


----------



## chowder (Mar 29, 2005)

Noticed this myself last night. The worst is I am starting to see people i've locked up in the past year and getting stupid looks from them while working out.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

_QUOTE=chowder-"...I am starting to see people i've locked up in the past year and getting stupid looks from them while working out"_

The way I beat this was to find the *most expensive* gym in my area (they actually had a 50% discount for police), the sh*theads can't usually afford to go anywhere nice. I actually did not take the discount (trying to maintain a low profile) and it stinks to have to pay big bucks, but it is worth it in the end, because I sometimes take my teenage sons with me, and I really don't want any problems then...HTH


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I hate that too. I have to be slick about what time I go, because despite belonging to a pretty big facility with a lot of equipment, the place is always PACKED over the new year. I missed the morning down time today, now I'm not gonna be able to go until late this evening.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao @ all the fatties


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I solved that problem completely. Free wieghts and wieght bench in the basement, along with a treadmill in the liveing room. Although I hate that treadmill.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

stm4710 said:


> I solved that problem completely. Free wieghts and wieght bench in the basement, along with a treadmill in the liveing room.


That's the way to go. If you are short on time like most of us who are on the job, it works. No need to get ready for the gym, just go in the basement and work out in your underwear.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Same thing going on at my gym, but fortunatly its open 24 hours so i'll start going after work at 0200. Bet it won't be busy then!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I just stick with the gym at the station or the stuff at home. Always the same folks there!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Bowflex, my friends. Unless you are a wannabe body builder, this is the way to go. I have a NordicTrack Ellipse and a Bowflex w/ 400#+. Good enough for a regular citizen or cop...if you think you are Arnold...join a gym, and "cheat" your free weights.

Everyone is in awe of your 5-5', 200# frame.


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

I dont so much mind the new crowd during the new year, but cant stand watching them lift the heaviest weight possible using the worst form, and then dropping the barbells on the floor from waist high and yelling out a loud roar with their beer belly bouncing up and down.#-o.....rack the forty-fives He-Man and find a cardio machine. I believe that if you cant lower or move the weight in a controlled motion with good form, then its to heavy.


----------



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't mind seeing some of the 'locals' in the gym that we deal with on the street. They usually struggle to get 135lbs off the rack. Meanwhile, I'll pick the closest bench to them and start loading up the weight up, pumping it up and down like a hydraulic piston! And forget about legs, the last time I saw legs like theirs, they were hanging from a nest!! They usually don't last much past the two week free membership or one day pass they found on the sidewalk.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

dcs2244 said:


> Bowflex, my friends. Unless you are a wannabe body builder, this is the way to go. I have a NordicTrack Ellipse and a Bowflex w/ 400#+. Good enough for a regular citizen or cop...if you think you are Arnold...join a gym, and "cheat" your free weights.


I used to have a little home gym get up, but I just can't work out at home; there are too many distractions (like my couch, my refrigerator and my bed). If I go to the gym, then I HAVE TO work out; I can't pull the work-out-for-like-5-minutes then decide to burn calories on my couch lifting a spoon to my mouth from a gallon of ice cream. :baby13:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

kokid said:


> They usually struggle to get 135lbs off the rack. Meanwhile, I'll pick the closest bench to them and start loading up the weight up, pumping it up and down like a hydraulic piston!


:L: :L: :L:

I used to do the same exact thing to freshman in college. I was a junior when I was real big, and could push just over 300. The look of shock an awe was comical...


----------

